# wifi card going bad???



## TigerJone (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey My wireless internet card connects to my network and has a strong connection. Then with in 1 min or so it looses speed and if I am not in the same room as the router it has 1mps only about 14 mps in the same room as the router. I check the device manager is it says it is working properly


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

